# A Red Jasper Raketa



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is my last acquisition (seller pic :wink2: )



Jasper dial Raketa di AVaurien, su Flickr

It's a Raketa, with 2614 H movement



Jasper dial Raketa di AVaurien, su Flickr

The dial is stone, I think jasper. A kind of quartz, anyway. 

The watch comes with his box and papers, saying it's a russian 1995 watch.



Jasper dial Raketa di AVaurien, su Flickr

There is a kind of mystery on the dial. There are secret signs of roman numbers on the dial, but they cannot be viewed in normal light :alcoholic:

I ask myself what's happened: somebody didn't like roman numbering? They were put on the dial, but with no gold paint, not to be noticed? :assassin:



Jasper dial Raketa di AVaurien, su Flickr

Wrist shot... it's a cold winter :acute:



Jasper dial Raketa di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Unusual to say the least and a nice dial enjoy. :notworthy:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That is stunning!

I have seen one or two of these Raketa watches that have caught my eye now...and they never seem too expensive.

Time to have a punt on one I reckon!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

really not my cuppa at all.......added to the fact that its called a jasper is a deal breaker for me 

wear it in good health dude


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Here is my last acquisition (seller pic :wink2: )
> 
> There is a kind of mystery on the dial. There are secret signs of roman numbers on the dial, but they cannot be viewed in normal light :alcoholic:
> 
> ...


That really does look lovely. I like that dial a lot!

Do you think the numeral markings may be the residue after removing applied markers maybe? I definitely think it looks better for being a plain dial myself!

Really nice find that. Wear it with joy!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> really not my cuppa at all.......added to the fact that its called a jasper is a deal breaker for me
> 
> wear it in good health dude


The "dude" is a lady, Shawn  That's why the watch suits her much better than us hairy dudes :taz: You really don't come often to the Russian section, do you?

I think it's a very curious watch, is it really jasper or an imitation? If it really is stone, I bet the Roman numbers went away when some former owner or seller went ahead and cleaned the dial with some kitchen solvent, thinking he was cleaning his kitchen's counter 

That made me think... which Swiss brand used to make watches with stone dials and cases?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> That made me think... which Swiss brand used to make watches with stone dials and cases?


Tissot wasn't it???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Tissot wasn't it???


Yeap, that it! Thanks Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > That made me think... which Swiss brand used to make watches with stone dials and cases?
> ...


Wow! Beautiful! :man_in_love:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> ......
> 
> I think it's a very curious watch, is it really jasper or an imitation? If it really is stone, I bet the Roman numbers went away when some former owner or seller went ahead and cleaned the dial with some kitchen solvent, thinking he was cleaning his kitchen's counter


 :lookaround:

That smart watch lover is pointing us all the right way to clean the dial! :notworthy:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

packrat said:


> That really does look lovely. I like that dial a lot!
> 
> Do you think the numeral markings may be the residue after removing applied markers maybe? I definitely think it looks better for being a plain dial myself!
> 
> Really nice find that. Wear it with joy!


Thank you packrat!

I like the plain dial, too.


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

I have here such hours.

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6511/34671378.1e/0_8ed8c_a1f5062a_XL


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

I have here such hours.


----------

